# Get previous PAM module status in next PAM module



## ram (Aug 8, 2014)

*S*ample PAM stack:


```
auth required  default_pam.so
auth requisite my_custom_pam.so
```

Is there any way I can check whether default_pam.so was successful (PAM_SUCCESS) or not in my_custom_pam.so auth service module without modifying openPAM (libpam.so) code?


----------

